# rTorrent single port?

## thomasvk

I'm trying a few CLI bittorrent clients and I like rtorrent (ctorrent is good too, but a little minimalistic for my purposes). But in the rtorrent.rc file I need to specify a port range. With Azureus I could always use one single port instead of a range (which is quite convinient 'cause you can add 1 torrent or 10 torrents it still works) but I can't find wether rtorrent can do this too. If 61012 would be my port, I can't set port_range in rtorrent.rc to just '61012' because it says it's wrong. Also '61012-61012' doesn't work because then I get an port in use error. I now have '61012-61013' so it at least starts but I guess this means for the second torrent I'll open it uses 61013, and then 61014 and so on.

Any ideas/hints?  :Smile: 

(PS: Other client ideas are good too, I'm just trying a few now).

----------

## massysett

I know it's possible to use a single port with rtorrent. My .rtorrent.rc has port_range=6916-6916 and I don't have any problems.

----------

## thomasvk

 *massysett wrote:*   

> I know it's possible to use a single port with rtorrent. My .rtorrent.rc has port_range=6916-6916 and I don't have any problems.

 

Well, my bad: now I try it and it works.

----------

